# 1925 Model T Pickup - Restoration



## vascon2196 (Sep 8, 2015)

Not sure if this fits with the forum but I thought someone on here would find it useful.

The whole car is one big machine...so far very simple to dis-assemble.

Right now trying to get the rear axle off.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 8, 2015)

How about a picture of the entire truck. It can be the "Before" shot.


----------



## grapegro (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello Chris, If you mean the whole axle assy, it is easy to disconnect the housing at the transmission bell and the axle assy will be able to be pulled rear ward. If you mean an axle to be removed, the diff must be split to remove the axle from the inside. Worked on many in my time. Good luck.
Norm


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 9, 2015)

grapegro said:


> Hello Chris, If you mean the whole axle assy, it is easy to disconnect the housing at the transmission bell and the axle assy will be able to be pulled rear ward.
> Norm



Yes Norm...just the whole axle assembly. It feels as if the differential is working correctly. I really want to avoid taking that apart. Thank you and more pictures to come!


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 9, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> How about a picture of the entire truck. It can be the "Before" shot.



I'll search my pics and post some good "before" shots. This thing is really rough looking so I will warn you...she ain't pretty.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 10, 2015)

"Before" pics...actually this was the day I brought her home.


----------



## Silvergoose (Sep 10, 2015)

Viscon, take heart several of the problems will buff Out.

Nice winter project, Good Luck.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 11, 2015)

Some more progress.


----------



## Will916691 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice truck! Are you going to restore to original or build a hotrod?
I myself am building two cars 1971 Volkswagen super beetle sedan and a 1972 Volkswagen super beetle convertible. I love the simplicity of the Volkswagen motor and the ease of building them


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 13, 2015)

Will916691 said:


> Nice truck! Are you going to restore to original or build a hotrod?
> I myself am building two cars 1971 Volkswagen super beetle sedan and a 1972 Volkswagen super beetle convertible. I love the simplicity of the Volkswagen motor and the ease of building them



Thanks Will....I plan on restoring it to the original. I have been cleaning and saving every single bolt, nut, and washer and re-use them again if they are still in good shape. Early Volkswagens must be very easy to work on...not much there right!


----------



## JimDobson (Sep 13, 2015)

What a wonderful project to be working on, what a delight this will be when its done.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rear axle, rear leaf springs, cooling fan, starter motor, bendix, and starter switch have all been removed!


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emergency brake sub-assembly and rear springs shackles.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

More rear spring pics.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

Starter motor and bendix removal.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

Starter motor is off!


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 28, 2015)

Now the engine is next!


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2015)

Here are pictures of the Fan Dis-assembly.


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 29, 2015)

More fan dis-assembly.

The bronze bearings looked good and still had a nice sliding fit with the fan shaft. I cleaned it all up with some Scotch Brite pads and used some new grease. I can't put it back together without a new gasket plus I'm currently sandblasting the fan parts that require it.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 1, 2015)

Exhaust and carb removal.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 1, 2015)

More exhaust and carb removal pics.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 1, 2015)

Carb removal...lots of great information is available on how to properly restore a Model T carb...looking forward to it...seems very straight forward.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Oct 1, 2015)

Cool project Chris! Great pic's of the disassembly.

 John


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks!

Here are more pics of the Carb rebuild. I drilled out the brass plugs used to block the ports...cleaned out the ports...removed the valve plates and sandblasted the carb body. I also used a little JB Weld to hold the nameplate back in its place. Next I have to plug the holes back up and put it all back together...saved $175 to rebuild the carb myself!


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2015)

The rest of the carb rebuild pics.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 3, 2015)

I turned up 3 small brass plugs to re-fill the port holes. The port holes were free from dirt and chips but it was good practice anyway.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 8, 2015)

Engine top block and valve cover removal. When I flipped the head over on its side a mouse's head popped off onto my workbench! He must have got stuck there a long time ago because he was almost dust...I have a lot of cleaning to do now!


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 8, 2015)

Remaining head block removal pics....with the mouse's head!


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 11, 2015)

Putting the carb back together. There are little staples that hold the choke plates in place...those are really tough to line up properly! The drain plug threads need to be chased with a die...can you believe the thread is a 3/8"-20? I had to order a special tap and die online.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 11, 2015)

Carb rebuild continued...


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hogs-Head removal. The hardest part about this task was getting through all the grease! Other than that is was very straight forward. When I was removing the pedal nuts I lost two of them in the transmission somewhere! Oh well...I'll find them eventually.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 13, 2015)

Loosened the transmission bands...removed all the mounting bolts & nuts...and cotter pins (sooooo many cotter pins). I cleaned up all the mounting bolts and chased all threads clean.


----------



## grapegro (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello Chris, brings back a lot of memories, my first two cars were T models. While you are on the transmission, when replacing the bands, make sure you use bands with the slip on end when restoring the transmission. This enables a band to be replaced without dismantling the transmission in case of broken band or dislodged brake lining. I am following this story with great interest.
   Norm


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you Norm! I noticed in the catalog they sell "improved design" bands...this must mean exactly what you are talking about. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BMyers (Oct 18, 2015)

That appears to be a '26-'27 hogshead. I redid a '25 roadster about 8 years ago, you are bringing back allot of memories.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 20, 2015)

More memories to come!


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 20, 2015)

More hogs head removal pics including pedal removal and front steering rod removal...still getting ready to remove the engine...waiting for the money fairy so I can buy an engine hoist.


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 20, 2015)

The rest of them...still trying to get all the old grime off the cover! I'm going to leave that bronze c-shaped shifter in place...it rotates smoothly and I don't feel like grinding and hammering out the rivets.


----------

